# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βρήκα μια καρδερινούλα!

## Elli

Περνούσα από έναν κεντρικό δρόμο του Παγκρατίου και κοιτούσα κάτω ακούγοντας μουσική και βλέπω κοντά στο δρόμο μια καρδερινούλα να "τρέχει".. Μπορεί και να τη πατούσα! 
Αμέσως κάνω να την πιάσω και την είχα στη χούφτα μου μέχρι να φτάσω στο πετ σοπ της γειτονιάς μου. Εκεί την τσέκαραν για κανένα σπασμένο φτεράκι ή κάποιο άλλο τραυματισμό αλλά ήταν οκ, μόνο της έριξαν λίγες σταγονίτσες για ακάρεα της τραχείας. Δεν έχω ιδέα απο καρδερίνες αλλά η κακομοιρούλα είναι αναμαλλιασμένη-πούπουλα εδώ, πούπουλα εκεί. Φαινόταν η καρίνα της , θα χε μέρες να φάει..
Τώρα την έβαλα σε ένα κλουβάκι που είχα πρόχειρο, έχει πέσει με τα μούτρα στο φαί και έχει πιει και αρκετό νεράκι.
Φαίνεται ζωηρούλα αλλά και τρομαγμένη,για άγρια δεν την βλέπω αν και δαχτυλίδι δεν έχει. Δεν είναι αγρίμι και δεν κοπανιέται πάνω κάτω, αλλά φυσικά αν είναι όντως άγρια θα την αφήσω μόλις γίνει καλά.
Φαίνεται ήσυχη πάντως, ισιάζει το φτέρωμα της και δε σταματάει να τρώει. Θα σας βάλω φωτό μόλις βγάλω μια καλή!
Είναι πολύ τυχερούλι το μικρό!

----------


## geam

τι τροφή της έχεις δώσει???? 
Ρωτάω γιατί εάν δεν εχει σπασμένο φτερό, και δεν είναι μωρό, είναι περίεργο που δεν μπορεί να πετάξει, και θελει προσοχή....

----------


## Elli

Της Versele Laga για European Finches. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει. Έκανε κάποια φτερουγίσματα αλλά δεν πήρε ύψος. Ίσως να είναι ταλαιπωρημένη από τις μέρες που είναι στο δρόμο, δεν  ξέρω.. 
Πώς μπορώ να προσδιορίσω πόσων μηνών είναι περίπου;

----------


## jk21

πιθανοτατα το πουλι ειτε ειναι αρρωστο και το αφησανε απο καποιο κλουβι ,ειτε το εσκασε αλλα απο την πεινα ειναι σε αυτη την κατασταση.βαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και βγαλε φωτο και την κοιλιτσα του πουλιου .αν δεν μπορεις παρατηρησε εστω αν ειναι καπως σαν πρησμενη ή αν εχει μελανο χρωμα σε καποια σημεια ή αν υπαρχουν κατι σαν μελανες φλεβες (πρησμενα εντερα με αιμοραγια στην ουσια ) 

τι τοφη της δινεις .αν εχεις στο σπιτι και σουσαμι ,της δινεις για ενεργεια 
οταν γινει καλα ,θα δουμε αν εχει τις καταλληλες προυποθεσεις για απελευθερωση .τωρα οχι .η περιοχη παντως προς τα πανεπηστημια που εχει πιο πανω ,προσφερεται οταν και αμα ...

----------


## geam

εάν θες μπορώ να πεταχτώ να σου φέρω λίγη τροφή ενισχυμένη καθώς και βιταμίνη bk

----------


## Elli

Δημήτρη της δίνω Versele Laga for European Finches 
Θα ανεβάσω τις φωτό το βράδυ, μέχρι να φορτίσει η ψηφιακή μου.. 
Πάντως, την βλέπω όσο πάει και ζωηρεύει, δεν μου φαίνεται για άρρωστο πουλί. 
Αν μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί, πιστεύεις ότι μπορώ να την αφήσω στη πατρίδα μου την Ευρυτανία; Είναι ο παράδεισος εκεί.

----------


## 11panos04

Α λα της και βερσε λαγκα  το πουλι....Βασιλικη διατροφη,εγω στη θεση της δε θα φευγα.

Φιλικα

----------


## Elli

χαχαχα παναγιώτη! αν είναι να κάνουμε κάτι, ας το κάνουμε καλά!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
σε όλα μου τα πουλάκια από αυτή τη μάρκα παίρνω, το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω για αυτά :d

γιώργο αλήθεια; δεν σου είναι κόπος; σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Elli

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείτε να δείτε καθαρά, η ουρίτσα του είναι λίγο μαδημένη και αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιές. 
Το βράδυ θα ανεβάσω καθαρότερες.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν μακροσκοπικα οκ ! ειναι καλο αυτο  .και η εικονα της σχετικα καλη .περιμενα να την δω φουσκωμενη αλλα δεν ειναι .για την τροφη οταν ρωτησα δεν ειδα την απαντηση σου γιατι δεν ειχε ανεβει οταν εγραφα το ποστ .για ξεκινημα καλη ειναι αλλα οχι πληρης .καλα ειναι να παρεις και λιγο απο καποια με μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων μεχρι να δυναμωσει το πουλακι .στην πορεια αναλογως και το πιθανοτερο απο οτι δειχνει το πραγμα ,απελευθερωσε την (να ζεστανει λιγο ο καιρος σε μερικες εβδομαδες και να δυναμωσει κιολας ) στο καρπενησι .ειναι μια χαρα .αρκει να εχει κοντα νερο (που εκει εχει ) και βιοτοπο καταλληλο .ενω το ιδανικο ειναι να υπαρχουν την στιγμη της απελευθερωσης και αλλα πουλια του ειδους στα χωραφια που θα την αφησεις

----------


## geam

τουλάχιστον απο τις κουτσουλιές, (αν και μικρή η φωτό) δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι...
καλά δεν βλέπω???? δεν έχει κάπου πράσινο????
αν θες  απο Β. Κων/νου και Ερατοσθένους περνάω καθημερινά προς και απο την δουλειά... μου λές...

----------


## Elli

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη.  :Happy: 
Θα διαβάσω περισσότερο για τη διατροφή της στη σχετική ενότητα και θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους, πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό το site, ειλικρινά.  :Happy: 

Αχ θα είναι δύσκολος ο αποχωρισμός, ήδη το υπερλατρεύω αυτό το ζωύφιο  :: 
Το Μάη θα ναι ελεύθερο, fingers crossed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elli

Γιώργο μου σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αν νιώσω ότι χρειάζομαι κάτι που δε μπορώ να βρω/φτιάξω μόνη μου, θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Έλλη !! 
Ο αποχωρισμός θα είναι σίγουρα δύσκολος, αλλά το πουλάκι θα είναι ευτυχισμένο και σίγουρα αυτό θέλεις και αυτό θα σε χαροποιήσει περισσότερο.  Θεωρώ σημαντικό πριν το αφήσεις στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον, να είσαι σίγουρη οτι μπορεί και γνωρίζει να πετάει.  Το γράφω αυτό, διότι εαν το πουλάκι δεν έχει κάποιο παθολογικό πρόβλημα, τότε λογικά απο κάπου δραπέτευσε ή κάποιος το ελευθέρωσε χωρίς να εξετάσει τις δυνατότητες του, αφού όπως φένεται δεν μπόρεσε να επιβιώσει μόνο του.

----------


## Elli

Χμμ.. Ίσως όταν δυναμώσει και φτιάξει τα φτεράκια του να το αφήσω για καμιά ελεύθερη πτήση μέσα σ' ένα δωμάτιο, για να δω πώς τα πάει Στέλιο; 
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Ναι Έλλη, όχι τώρα φυσικά. Άσε να συνέλθει απο το σοκ και την ταλαιπωρία που έχει υποστεί..

----------


## Elli

Εννοείται! Θεεενξ  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

μπραβο σου ελλη.οταν θα γινει καλα και θα το απελευθερωσεις να ξερεις οτι θα νοιωσεις διπλα χαρουμενη.

----------


## jk21

... Τι μου θυμησες βρε ΕΛΛΗ  
*Το χρονικό απελευθέρωσης της καρδερίνας μου*

----------


## andreascrete

Μπράβο σου Έλλη που γλίτωσες το πουλάκι, αν δεν ήσουν εσύ θα το είχε βρεί κάποια γάτα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να γινει γρηγορα καλα ευχομαι!! ΜΠραβο Ελλη τυχερο το πουλακι!!

----------


## Elli

Να στε καλά Βαγγέλη και Ανδρέα  :Happy: 
Δημήτρη τυχερούλα ήταν και εκείνη η καρδερίνα!
Ελπίζω να δυναμώσει και να επιστρέψει και ετούτη εδώ στη φύση σύντομα..

----------


## Elli

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μια χαρά η καρδερινούλα, τιτιβίζει όταν έχει όρεξη και φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει μια χαρά.
Η ουρίτσα της είναι μαδημένη και σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό το σκεύασμα 






(το οποίο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και στο θηλυκό ζεμπράκι μου και είχε τέλεια αποτελέσματα) είναι κατάλληλο και για καρδερίνες;

----------


## mariakappa

εαν η ουρα ειναι μαδημενη εχει σιγουρα ελλειψη βιταμινων.αυτο το σκευασμα δεν το γνωριζω γι'αυτο ας απαντησει καποιος αλλος.λογικα,ομως, ειναι για ολα τα πουλια.

----------


## tarirs

> εαν η ουρα ειναι μαδημενη εχει σιγουρα ελλειψη βιταμινων.αυτο το σκευασμα δεν το γνωριζω γι'αυτο ας απαντησει καποιος αλλος.λογικα,ομως, ειναι για ολα τα πουλια.


Εκτος θεματος συγνωμμη για αυτο....Μαρια πως τους φανηκε...???

----------


## mariakappa

οταν το πτερωμα ειναι θαμπο ή η ακρες των φτερων (συμπεριλαμβανεται και η ουρα) ειναι μαδημενες τοτε εχουν ελλειψη βιταμινων.

----------


## aeras

Αποκόλλησε όλα τα φτερά της ουράς

----------


## 11panos04

Μη βγαλεις τιποτα απο φτερο!!!Αν δε θελεις να στρεσαρεις παραπανω το πουλακι,ιδιως επειδη ειναι καρδερινα,και το ξερω αυτο που σου λεω,μην του βγαλεις τιποτα απο φτερο!!!Δεν εχει σημασια αν τα φτερα ειναι στραπατσαρισμένα ή κατσαρά.Μόνο οταν ειναι σκετο το καλαμι,κι αυτο φαινεται και σε αλλα φτερα,τοτε ισως πρεπει να το βγαλεις,για να βγεε καινουριο,δινοντας εντωμεταξει καποια βιταμμινη,για να βγουν κανονικα.Το κολπο με το τραβηγμα της ουρας ειναι συνταγη των παλιων καρδεριναδων,που αφηναν το πουλι κωλοβό,ταχα για να ημερεψει,ενω βασικα το στρεσαραν τοσο που καθοταν μονιμαα στον πατο.Στραπατσαρισμενα φτερα εχουν λιγο-πολυ ολα τα πουλια στο κλουβι,ιδιως αν ειναι κι αγρια οπως η καρδερινουλα σου,γιατι γαντζωνονται στ ακαγκελα κι η ουρα τριβεται στα καγκελα.Πολυβιταμινες στο νερο  τις πρωτες 3 μερες,επειτα μια φορα τη βδομαδα,τροφη και αυγοτροφη 3 μερες τη βδομαδα,κι αν το πουλακι ειναι σε θεση να πεταει,το αφηνεις ελευθερο.Αν περιμενεις να το δεις μπιμπελό για να τ αφησεις,το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το εχεις για παντα.

Φιλικα

----------


## mariakappa

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μια χαρά η καρδερινούλα, τιτιβίζει όταν έχει όρεξη και φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνει μια χαρά.
> Η ουρίτσα της είναι μαδημένη και σκέφτομαι μήπως αυτό το σκεύασμα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (το οποίο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και στο θηλυκό ζεμπράκι μου και είχε τέλεια αποτελέσματα) είναι κατάλληλο και για καρδερίνες;


η ελλη εχει αυτη τη βιταμινη.κανει και για καρδερινες?

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον κάνει, διαφορά βιταμινών υπάρχει μεταξύ ανθρώπων και πτηνών.

----------


## vag21

μπορεις να φτιαξεις και την παρακατω αυγοτροφη που ειναι οτι πρεπει για καρδερινες
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%BD%CE%AE

----------


## tliotis

Μπορείς να την αφήσεις (όταν και εάν το θες ) και στον κήπο στο Ζάππειο ,ή στην αρχή της μεσογείων ( καπου στο 80-90 νούμερο ) έχει ένα αλσος εκει με καρδερινες παπαγαλακια και κοτες γαλοπουλες μεσα και υπάρχει και νερο ( σαν μινι ζωολογικός ),καθώς και στο άλσος του παγκρατίου που είναι Σπ. Μερκούρη & Ευτυχίδου (αλλά δεν ξέρω το πόσο εύκολα θα βρίσκει νερό εκεί ) πάντως έχει και καρδερίνες απο όσο έχω δει κ ακούσει!
Όπως και να έχει μπράβο για την κίνηση σου,για την αγάπη και φροντίδα που δίνεις στο πουλάκι ! (απο φύλο  αρσενικό / θηλυκό ειναι ? )

----------


## panos70

Να ξερεις οτι κραταει 4 μερες στο ψυγειο,και μετα πεταμα αλλα και προσοχη μην το παχυνεις

----------


## jk21

το σκευασμα που λες απο αναζητηση του βρηκα οτι εχει βιταμινες και ιχνοστοιχεια που βοηθουν το πτερωμα .αν και αυτα που αναφερονται (στα βαζω με εντονα γραμματα ) δεν νομιζω οτι απο μονα τους αν δεν υπαρχουν και αλλα ,κανουν κατι  .αν εχεις θετικη εμπειρια μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις αλλα θα σου προτεινα και την αυγοτροφη που σου εδωσε ο βαγγελης σαν λινκ αλλα χωρις το σαλιγκαρι αφου δεν χρειαζεσαι εξτρα ζωικη πρωτεινη για ταισμα νεοσσων .και να τα βαλεις μια χαρα θα ειναι .

Itchy bald spots and the loss of feathers are usually the result of  improper nutrition. Vitakraft® Pro Feda® is a specially formulated  supplement to aid your bird's skin while molting or for hereditary and  nutritional skin problems. Pro Feda contains essential vitamins and  minerals that will keep your pet's plumage and skin in top condition.  Complete with dosage vial.       *Ingredients     Distilled water,  calcium hypophosphate, dextrose, calcium glycerophosphate, lactoflavin,  orange flavor, spinach powder, sodium benzoate, ascorbic acid,  tatrazine.*       Instructions     Add Pro Feda® to your bird's water  dish according to the included chart. If your bird is not a heavy  drinker, a few drops may be added to their food. Only one Pro Feda®  water dish should be in the cage with your pet. The Pro Feda® dosage  should be continued for no less than 6 weeks as part of your bird's  daily diet.       Size   Comes in a 3.38 fl. oz. bottle.

----------


## Elli

τέλεια παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ. τριαντάφυλλε αρσενική είναι  :Happy: 
δημήτρη θα τη φτιάξω αύριο την αυγοτροφή την είχα στα υπόψην μου, θα πάω να πάρω όλα τα συστατικά. 
εννοείται πως μετά από κανα δυο βδομάδες που θα έχει ηρεμήσει και συνηθίσει θα την αφήσω να πετάξει στο δωμάτιο να δω πώς πάει.
θα της το βάλω κι αυτό της βίτακραφτ. ελπίζω να μην το παρακάνω με τις βιταμίνες  :Stick Out Tongue: 
απλά θέλω να γίνει δυνατή για να μπορέσω να την αφήσω. οι καρδερίνες δεν είναι για κλουβί :/

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλή ανάρρωση και καλή απελευθέρωση εύχομαι!! Είναι από τα πιο δυνατά συναισθήματα που μπορείς να νιώσεις...!Κι εγώ θα έλεγα να μην τραβηχτεί κανένα φτερό από το πουλάκι.. Ό,τι είναι να πέσει θα πέσει και θα βγει νέο φτερό. Πολύ τυχερό πουλάκι!

----------


## jorgito

> τέλεια παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ. τριαντάφυλλε αρσενική είναι 
> δημήτρη θα τη φτιάξω αύριο την αυγοτροφή την είχα στα υπόψην μου, θα πάω να πάρω όλα τα συστατικά. 
> εννοείται πως μετά από κανα δυο βδομάδες που θα έχει ηρεμήσει και συνηθίσει θα την αφήσω να πετάξει στο δωμάτιο να δω πώς πάει.
> θα της το βάλω κι αυτό της βίτακραφτ. ελπίζω να μην το παρακάνω με τις βιταμίνες 
> απλά θέλω να γίνει δυνατή για να μπορέσω να την αφήσω. οι καρδερίνες δεν είναι για κλουβί :/


*Έλλη μπράβο σου,*
Όλοι τα λένε καλά και΄συ έχεις κάνει τόσα που .. η καρδερίνα (τυχερή) βρήκε εσένα και το δρόμο της.  :Happy0159: 
Αλλά μάλλον θα την έχεις για πάντα, με τα γεγονότα που παρουσίασες δείχνει να ήτανε ήμερη απλά πρόλαβες την γάτα.
Αν όντως αργότερα κάνει σωστές πτήσεις και αποφασίσεις να την αφήσεις θα πρέπει να την απελευθερώσεις σε μέρος
 μακριά από κόσμο και κατοικίδια και με άλλες μαζί ώστε να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει και να της ακολουθήσει.

χαιρετώ  :Sick0018:

----------

